# SonicWALL problems (or router)



## secretoflyf (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm trying to log on to my work server from my laptop through my home wireless router (through Verizon - Actiontec M1424WR). We use SonicWALL Global VPN and Remote Desktop. I can connect with SonicWALL but when I go to Remote Desktop and try to login to work's backup server it won't let me on.

I've been told by our outside tech guy that it's because the IP addresses are conflicting but I can't seem to find how to change it. I did try setting my router up to port forward for Remote Desktop but that didn't work either. I can obviously get into my router, but I just don't know where to go from there. It uses a 192.168.1.1 subnet 255 yada yada.

I'm pretty brave on the computer without any formal training but this one is beyond me - I'm too worried I'll really mess things up - HELP!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"because the IP addresses are conflicting"

What IP addresses are conflicting with what???

Where/when does the failure occur--does the server respond with a login prompt? Rejects user account or password?


----------



## secretoflyf (Aug 19, 2007)

Tech guy for our office said that my router's IP address is the same as and therefore conflicts with work's backup server IP address. 

I never get to the server to logon - my attempt to logon is answered with a failure message indicating that "Client could not connect to remote computer. Remote connections might not be enabled or the computer might be too busy to accept new connections. It's also possible that network problems are preventing...."

SonicWALL is able to establish the connection to the peer - I just can't get through on remote desktop


----------



## darrells (Jul 31, 2007)

Right. If you can figure out where it is done in the Actiontec's user interface, change your LAN IP address to something like 10.0.0.1 with a 255.255.255.0 subnet mask. This will represent a subnet that is different from the one used behind the LAN at work, and thus all should work well.


----------



## secretoflyf (Aug 19, 2007)

Would this be the DHCP area? If so, my interface shows a start IP address of 198.162.1.2 and end IP address 198.162.1.254. If I change the first number do I then have to change the second number to represent a range? How large is the range supposed to be?


----------



## secretoflyf (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry I meant 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.255


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The DHCP range you've illustrated covers the whole class C range. The size of the DHCP pool is really based on how many workstations you want to support. On typical networks with a dozen or so workstations, I make about 100 entries. Say 192.168.1.2 through 192.168.1.100 would be about right. This leaves the 192.168.1.101 through 192.168.1.254 addresses for static IP assignments.


----------



## wefixpcsny (Aug 31, 2007)

When configuring your home router change the ip table to start at 192.168.1.200 this will limit conflicts with you office DHCP client ip table if in fact your office does in fact require all of the allocatable ip address which is highly unlikely. Your actiontec router should be like any other router, able to change the starting ip address. 
Note :Rember to use the command promt in all of your home systems to ipconfig /release all, then ipconfig /renew, so that the new ip start address will be assigned via your actiontec DHCP client table. if your start ip is 192.168.1.200 you first booted system will obtain the first ip address, remeber if you connect both the hardwire and the wireless on a laptop it will pull two distinct ip address in example 192.168.1.200 for you hard wire and then 192.168.1.205 for your wireless card. It all depends on which device is brought on line or conncected to your router and powered up first !! 

For further help with your router use this link... 

http--onlinehelp.verizon.net-consumer-bin-pdf-NetworkSteps-ConfiguringActiontecM1424WRSecurity2.pdf

Not Verizon Help Techs 


Let me know if this helped


----------

